# RC Controllers, need some help



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok so since my RC car didn't come with a controller I need to buy one. Thanks to HappyGene I have a site that I am looking at for said item.

_The booklet that comes with my RC car says that I "should" use a ADSPEC R/C System. The ADSPEC 2 channel R/C system consists of a transmitter, C.P.R. unit and steering servo._

I assume they mean this one. http://www.buy-model.com/itemdetail.php?Id=1259&ClassId=33&GroupId=188

But what is the difference between that one and this one. http://www.buy-model.com/itemdetail.php?Id=1260&ClassId=33&GroupId=188

I can see a price difference.

http://www.towerhobbies.com/listings/cat-cat-j.html

I am not looking for the most fanciest controller, something nice and under $100 will do just fine. I need your guys help in deciding which to buy and if you guys have a better suggestion please give them to me with links to what you suggest.

Thanks

This is what I am looking into so far.

*Airtronics BL2DR 2-Channel AM/2 94102Z Servos*
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCFW0**&P=0








*$57.99*

*Airtronics BL2DR 2-Channel AM/1 94102Z Servo*
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCFW2**&P=0








*$42.99*

*Airtronics MX-A 2-Channel AM/1 94102Z Servo*
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJUZ5**&P=0








*$62.99*

*Futaba 2PH 2-Channel AM/1 S3003 Servo*
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXASX2**&P=0








*$42.99*

*Futaba 2PH 2-Channel AM/2 S3003 Servos*
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXASX3**&P=0








*$47.99*

*Tower Hobbies 2TXP 2-Channel AM/1 TS-53 Servo *
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXB01**&P=0








*$42.99*


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Also where do you guys get your batteries from. I know I talked about this before. But...

It says to use Tamiya batteries for Max performance. I need these two batteries it says.

- Tamiya Ni-Cd 7.2V 1700mAh Racing pack SCRC

- Tamiya Ni-Cd 7.2V 1400mAh Racing Pack Np

I have seen this one, It is cheap.
http://www.megabatteries.com/item_details.asp?id=13677&cat_id=56

I was also told by a few members that a GP3300 battery would work fine in my R/C car. http://www.batteryjunction.com/12v30chfor671.html


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry for all the questions guys. I am just very very new to all of this and need the help. I know searching may bring up topics like mine.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

*What are you using it for???*

I really don't know the purpose of use... Nitro or electric.......

Nitro would require 2 servo's and electric would require 1 servo...

Out of the 3 airtronics the top 2 are the same radio's except 1 has 1 servo and the other has 2 servo's ... The 3rd airtronics you mentioned has a 12 memory use ...... Do you have more than 1 R/C you will use it for ??? 

The 2 futaba's you mentioned are also the same futaba radio's except one of them has 1 servo and the other one has 2 servo's ...

The tower hobbies you mentioned is pretty much the same as the 2 futaba's just disguised with the tower hobbies name on it .......

At this level of equipment I would choose the futaba with the 2 servo's (if useing for electric you would have an extra servo on hand)...


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

What brand and model of R/C do you have ,and what is it's purpose???


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes this is an Electric R/C car. Tamiya's 1/10th Volvo 850 BTCC model.


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

O.k , I saw another of your post and the photo's of the car and it looks like a standard sub-c pack needed......

About any sub-c 7.2volt pack with tamiya type connector will work...

IMO tower hobbies is the place to be ...

I would get a couple or few of the Ni-MH 7.2 volt (6 cell) flat packs with no less than 3000 mah... The higher the mah means only a little longer run time, but will cost a little more and will take a little longer to charge ... 

There are different level of batteries also ....for example there are 
-sport batteries 
-race batteries 
-team batteries 
-Matched packs
and many more levels ...

You can buy 2 or 3 sport 3000 battery packs for the price of one race 3800 battery pack if you are out to only have fun or just starting out in R/C...


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

*The booklet that comes with my RC car says that I "should" use a ADSPEC R/C System. The ADSPEC 2 channel R/C system consists of a transmitter, C.P.R. unit and steering servo.*

Ok so now it comes down to the controller and what U listed above from what the booklet said. What controllers are out there that have all of those componets and are decent?


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

Most sub-c 7.2 volts standard battery pack with tamiya type connector should be o.k. to use ...

I was baseing my choice of radio opinion on what you had listed in your post ... But to be honest I 'm not sure if those radio's will work with your electronic controling system (ESC if it has one or is it a electrical system that is built all in one) ...


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

The GT-1 you listed is for esc 's and is the same kind radio as the airtronics and futaba's that you listed ...

The GT-2 you listed is for esc's and is also equiped with other items that can also be used for nitro...

Bottom line , If you are a fun seeker and not a serious racer look for the futaba' s that you also listed in your post ...

Things you would want in the radio are D/R trim, S/T trim , Throttle trim and reverse action are common features I at minumum would require in a radio...

If optional I would also choose the 72 mhz over the 27 mhz ...


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

trackman said:


> The GT-1 you listed is for esc 's and is the same kind radio as the airtronics and futaba's that you listed ...
> 
> The GT-2 you listed is for esc's and is also equiped with other items that can also be used for nitro...
> 
> ...


Can you explain what you mean by what you said in this post? Thank you


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

The GT-1 and GT-2 are tamiya radio's that you assumed they meant in your first post (your first 2 links in your first post)....

Then, I mean the futaba's and airtronics radio's you refered to should be compatable with your system...(I checked the reference and adspec radio systems can be run with esc (electronic speed control) )... 

With your instructions stating use Ni-cad batteries and using adspec radio system ,I am thinking that those instructions have not been updated for sometime now...

Far as the D/R trim ,S/T trim ,Throttel trim, and reverse action are becoming standard additional features in R/C radio's...Usually a little control nob on the radio for each trim...

D/R trim; Can control the amount of used steering while running ...

S/T trim; Can control your center steering such as making you run straight while running ,or it can be set to run slightly right of center or slightly left of center ... That is when you release the steering wheel ... 

Throttle Trim; Will give you control of amount of throttel you use ;such as you can set it to where you mash full throttle but it will only give you half throttel , 3/4 throttel or any amount you desire to set it at...

Reverse action ; a little switch that can reverse all of you radio controls ...


----------



## BTCC Collector (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you, very much greatful for all the info.

FYI: I believe this was model was made in 1996.


----------

